# Cartoon: The Big Girl



## RVGleason (Aug 29, 2010)

Barkis on one of the Yahoo Weight Gain groups posted the link to this Chinese animated cartoon called 'The Big Girl', which is very clever and cute. If you view it on a Google browser there's a button on the page that will translate the page into English or any other language.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgzMTQ1NjYw.html

Enjoy!

RV :eat1: 

View attachment BG1.JPG


View attachment BG2.JPG


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sad ending, but great animation!


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 30, 2010)

qwertyman173 said:


> Sad ending, but great animation!



I know, the ending is the only part of the cartoon I don't like. It's still a fun and inventive piece of animation. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2010)

just hit the stop button before the ending


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 5, 2010)

was great animation! and was a very sad ending..


----------



## Tassel (Sep 7, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> was great animation! and was a very sad ending..



Agreed, that prince was an ungrateful @$$


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 7, 2010)

Tassel said:


> Agreed, that prince was an ungrateful @$$



aww completely! He didn't realize just what excitement he had!  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tassel (Sep 8, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> aww completely! He didn't realize just what excitement he had!  :wubu::wubu:



You're right there Lass


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 11, 2010)

Also, the Devil's chin looks like hairy testicles.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 11, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Also, the Devil's chin looks like hairy testicles.



Moose knuckle!


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 29, 2010)

'The Big Girl' cartoon can now be seen on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5jWWf4CdMU

RV:eat1:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Wonderful and clever animation.

Sad ending but big girl deserved better after working her butt off to fight a devil and save her guy.


Dennis


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 16, 2011)

From Barkis, a sequel to the Big Girl cartoon:

Remember me posting this video? http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgzMTQ1NjYw.html

They made a sequel: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM4NDUxMzIw.html

Barkis 

View attachment BigGirlS2.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 16, 2011)

Frankly, the prince isn't that "Handsome" himself. x.x His head looks like a scorched toilet brush.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Frankly, the prince isn't that "Handsome" himself. x.x His head looks like a scorched toilet brush.



If you're talking about the sequel, that's not the prince in the sequel but the devil who caused the young girl to get fat in the first cartoon.


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 16, 2011)

You have to tell us when the next one is up! It's so cute


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's a trailer for 'The Big Girl 2', where you meet the director of the films.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjMxODQ3NzM2.html 

View attachment BGTrail.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 18, 2011)

RVGleason said:


> If you're talking about the sequel, that's not the prince in the sequel but the devil who caused the young girl to get fat in the first cartoon.



No, I mean the actual prince in the first one.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> No, I mean the actual prince in the first one.



OK. The prince makes a cameo during the credits of the sequel.


----------



## jacob286482 (Jul 28, 2012)

i think it would be cool if in part 3 the devil gets mad and makes her bigger.


----------

